
Ask HN: How to build a Facebook-like newsfeed? - tosh
I was just discussing with a friend how to build a newsfeed like Facebook, Twitter et al that (seems to) take into account what you are interested in but also what is popular among users you are connected to.<p>Do you know any pointers on where to start may it be books, articles, tech talks, research papers or insights (e.g. related to user experience, weighing, …).<p>Any pointers more than welcome.
======
busymom0
This SO covers a lot of what you will need:

> What's the best manner of implementing a social activity stream?

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/202198/whats-the-best-
ma...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/202198/whats-the-best-manner-of-
implementing-a-social-activity-stream)

[https://buffer.com/library/facebook-news-feed-
algorithm](https://buffer.com/library/facebook-news-feed-algorithm)

A simple SQL example would be this:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31030818/mysql-query-
for...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31030818/mysql-query-for-creating-
a-facebook-like-newsfeed)

~~~
tosh
thank you for the pointers

